# Steam related but what?



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

What can you tell from this photo....


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

*Still has it's Tonsils?* 

(Sorry Charles, I couldn't resist)


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Charles and his riddles. Gotta love it. 

I can tell the front plate is off the boiler.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It has at least five flues, and it looks like front and side water legs... coal burner?


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like the hallway where the ssteam pipes run through to heat the high school.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

That you have a very clever camera, or maybe it's a 1/32 scale one! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

It's aboiler for a K-4 ?C oal fired ?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it has a Goodall valve and two safety valves...


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Narrow firebox to fit between the drivers? ... perhaps for a 4-4-0, 2-6-0 or similar.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

What I can tell from the photo is that the front flue sheet is missing. Otherwise how could we see all the way into the boiler and see the ends of the fire tubes as well. That's my guess. 

Scott


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

2 safety valve bushes splayed outwards,radial stays on the firebox crown sheet,bushes for top fittings above the firebox, side water legs,4 small and one large flue [for steam pipe] Penn K4s coalie. 

 gordon.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Gordon, always good to hear from you. Yes, everyone seems to be on the right track with coal fired boiler, so next clue would be which locomotive is it being built for:

a. Aster K4
b. Aster NYC Hudson
c. Aster Mikado
d. Samhongsa J611
e. Fine Arts M1a
f. All the above


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I say, if there is an all of the above answer, pick that! The sizes might be different but the construction should be the same. 

I wonder why I saw narrowing around the firebox? What is going on there?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric
Ever do any drawing classes....similar effect in the photo as the perspective used in a drawing . Due to the up close point of view in the foreground of the photo there seems to be a narrowing in the distance portion but in reality there is not such change in the the diameter. (yes I know in drawing a perspective in art the is actual a change in the dimension foreground to distance objects).


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll guess e. 

Btw, you an artist charles? ......thats what i thought.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Mwaaa hahahagahaha


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

'Taint perspective ... 'tis something else but what?








looks to me like the boiler shell bends inward around the firebox. doesn't look that way in your other photo. what am I seeing?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremiah
I enjoy the hobby of art as an amateur....as one can tell with the insignia in my signature along with my advatar. I try to do something each year...various topics. An excellent book that has a perspective of both hobbies: The Railway Art in the Age of Steam













Eric
Illusion due to light effect...the barrel to fire box is straight


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I like it. Excellent work.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking at the last picture shows a bushing at the top back of the boiler just aft of the crown sheet. I hope that's not the steam pick up point because the Berk had it there and was subject to water pickup from sloshing. Also the turbulence above the crown sheet make it less than ideal place to draw dry steam from. 

Given the really wide boiler, my vote is for D -- the N&W J! It's been what you've been waiting for, No? 

Regards, 

Ross


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 23 Jun 2012 03:35 PM 
Looking at the last picture shows a bushing at the top back of the boiler just aft of the crown sheet. I hope that's not the steam pick up point because the Berk had it there and was subject to water pickup from sloshing. Also the turbulence above the crown sheet make it less than ideal place to draw dry steam from. 

Given the really wide boiler, my vote is for D -- the N&W J! It's been what you've been waiting for, No? 

Regards, 

Ross 
Ross
The engine will have a front end throttle with steam pick up in the center, much like the Aster K4 and GS-4, using a return flue superheater. The rear pickup is for an ancillary turret to run the blower, feed water pump and whatever else may be needed. 

Yes, N&W J boiler soon to be complete!

Some more photos:


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more solder jointS, fittings and bushings the J611 boiler base unit will be completed. In the photos a comparison in relative size to a Hudson:










Fire box size difference J611 vs. Hudson in fire box wall


----------

